# Recover DELETED files from you sd card, even on your PC. ;)



## adriansantos (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys I would just like to share this wonderful app because I'm so overjoyed with it! It recovers any file, I guess. I accidentally deleted the media folder in my SD Card, but I recovered ALL of my music. Just click the DEEP SCAN option to be sure. BTW, it even works on your PC's recycle bin.

It's free BTW. Here's the link: http://www.filehippo.com/download_recuva/


----------



## ssjwiggy (Feb 24, 2012)

A very good program to have. I wish I had it a couple months ago when I accidentally deleted some videos.


----------



## adriansantos (Feb 25, 2012)

piccolonicky said:


> THANKS!
> 
> You saved me. I deleted the wrong SD. This tool worked smoothly!

Click to collapse



Glad I could help.


----------



## adriansantos (Feb 25, 2012)

ssjwiggy said:


> A very good program to have. I wish I had it a couple months ago when I accidentally deleted some videos.

Click to collapse



You can download the app now and reserve it for future use bro.


----------



## adriansantos (Feb 25, 2012)

jmagnu said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You all know it's easier to click the thanks button right?


----------



## derekthejw (Feb 25, 2012)

I need to check this app out. 


Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## adriansantos (Feb 28, 2012)

Sinvex said:


> Awesome program, very helpful!

Click to collapse



Glad I could help


----------



## rytenoyer (Feb 28, 2012)

will be keeping this tool on hand, the "accidental" delete happens a lot in my home


----------



## GrimReaper24 (Feb 28, 2012)

What also works which was made for linux but also works on windwos is photorec...
This will go through your SD card anything you have media stored on and pull deleted photos..

 Good tool to run if you are sellin a used SD card and wanna make sure everything was formatted right... Best way is to either run a eraser program on it to go double kill.
 Just copy 3 sets of games you have installed on your pc to your sd card max the sucker out and format it will get rid of everything.... lol..


----------



## xneuromancer (Feb 29, 2012)

good to have in the toolbox, and free!


----------



## lemonoid (Feb 29, 2012)

very nice. I needed this a couple days ago, maybe I can still get those files back I have to see how it works..


----------



## greeky510 (Mar 1, 2012)

That's the program ive used for a while now. Works every time. I have always managed to recover everything (within hours of deletion). 

Question: Is there a program similar to that for Android phones/tablets


----------



## Nicraz (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info! This can surely come in handy.


----------



## jtdogblue (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks! This should be included with every computer, phone, or device with user controlled storage. But if this makes you paranoid about deleting stuff, just use cCleaner with the 7 pass option.. or 15 if you feel like spending 8 hours to delete 100mb's.


----------



## voongoto (Mar 1, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## GrimReaper24 (Mar 1, 2012)

jtdogblue said:


> Thanks! This should be included with every computer, phone, or device with user controlled storage. But if this makes you paranoid about deleting stuff, just use cCleaner with the 7 pass option.. or 15 if you feel like spending 8 hours to delete 100mb's.

Click to collapse



Or eraser  

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## adriansantos (Mar 1, 2012)

greeky510 said:


> That's the program ive used for a while now. Works every time. I have always managed to recover everything (within hours of deletion).
> 
> Question: Is there a program similar to that for Android phones/tablets

Click to collapse



You mean regarding your sd card? Or the internal memory?


----------



## adriansantos (Mar 1, 2012)

reaper24 said:


> Or eraser
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh ok..  Thank you for your inputs reaper24! I'm also learning a lot from you.


----------



## wheelbot (Mar 1, 2012)

recuva is a pretty good program.


----------



## blestsol (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jm0990 (Mar 1, 2012)

This is good timing...will see if I can salvage anything from my old 8gb card.


----------



## acetkbez (Mar 1, 2012)

*great program*

great program will use it for sure!


----------



## greeky510 (Mar 1, 2012)

adriansantos said:


> You mean regarding your sd card? Or the internal memory?

Click to collapse



Well, the sd I can just pop in the computer. I was talking about the internal memory.  Or even the sd if there was no computer around.


----------



## GrimReaper24 (Mar 1, 2012)

adriansantos said:


> Oh ok..  Thank you for your inputs reaper24! I'm also learning a lot from you.

Click to collapse



Anytime man  I use it to make sure my pics are gone if I sell anything .

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## Crikey83 (Mar 1, 2012)

I love buying second hand hard drives and memory u.it's just to see what people have had on their device ;-P

Sent from my LT18i using XDA App


----------



## Crikey83 (Mar 1, 2012)

Recuva is a brilliant program, been using it for a while.

Sent from my LT18i using XDA App


----------



## adriansantos (Mar 2, 2012)

greeky510 said:


> Well, the sd I can just pop in the computer. I was talking about the internal memory.  Or even the sd if there was no computer around.

Click to collapse





Crikey83 said:


> I love buying second hand hard drives and memory u.it's just to see what people have had on their device ;-P
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using XDA App

Click to collapse



@greeky: Yea that would be great. I wonder if someone knows how to make the .exe file compatible to our android phones to make it .apk. 

@Crikey: You sure can find a lot of nasty things they hide.haha That's the last thing they delete I guess, iffffffff they have not reformatted their hdd.


----------



## kufusoto (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the great app, saved my life, thank you

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## Crikey83 (Mar 2, 2012)

Being an IT Professional I have more thorough programs and methods for recovering hard drives. Bottom line is, zero a drive multiple times (at least 8 times) to ensure your data cannot be recovered. 
Safest method for destroying data = Liquid nitrogen and a sledge hammer.

Sent from my LT18i using XDA App


----------



## pippus9 (Mar 5, 2012)

adriansantos said:


> Hey guys I would just like to share this wonderful app because I'm so overjoyed with it! It recovers any file, I guess. I accidentally deleted the media folder in my SD Card, but I recovered ALL of my music. Just click the DEEP SCAN option to be sure. BTW, it even works on your PC's recycle bin.
> 
> It's free BTW. Here's the link: http://www.filehippo.com/download_recuva/

Click to collapse



thanks for this post


----------



## MrSwiss876 (Mar 5, 2012)

downloading now! ....been looking for something like this!


----------



## lollo64 (Mar 5, 2012)

Crikey83 said:


> Being an IT Professional I have more thorough programs and methods for recovering hard drives. Bottom line is, zero a drive multiple times (at least 8 times) to ensure your data cannot be recovered.
> Safest method for destroying data = Liquid nitrogen and a sledge hammer.
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using XDA App

Click to collapse



I always do the same but between a format and another I used fill the drive with stuff that I don't care..but right now......I wanna try the hammer method!!



reaper24 said:


> Anytime man  I use it to make sure my pics are gone if I sell anything .
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL, me too..! I always wanna be sure to have done a deeeeep cleaning!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 7, 2012)

A similar apk is required 

I think this will help you. if it does please THANK me.


Sent from my Blade


----------



## miftah_fr (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome app dude !

but a few file can't restore


----------



## availpranav (Mar 7, 2012)

thanx for this great application ... my 1st post and a thanx to you ...oh my god i am in heaven (XDA)


----------



## adriansantos (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm glad I could help guys. You know it's easier to click the thanks button right?


----------



## boborone (Mar 10, 2012)

Recuva is the reason you need to use http://www.dban.org/ when getting rid of old PCs. That way your old info doesn't end up in nefarious hands.






http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/4790293.stm

A clean install of the os leaves all the old data there. It's just as if it was deleted. You can use recuva on a clean install and find all the old info with no problems.


----------



## vegeta1 (Mar 10, 2012)

even if mmc gets formatted ?


----------



## Crikey83 (Mar 12, 2012)

vegeta1 said:


> even if mmc gets formatted ?

Click to collapse



Have you not read the thread? Yes even when formatting multiple times, data can still quite easily be recovered.......

Sent from my LT18i using XDA


----------



## IamSnah (Mar 15, 2012)

greeky510 said:


> That's the program ive used for a while now. Works every time. I have always managed to recover everything (within hours of deletion).
> 
> Question: Is there a program similar to that for Android phones/tablets

Click to collapse



You could try "undelete for root users"
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...wsMSwxLDIxMiwiZmFocmJvdC5hcHBzLnVuZGVsZXRlIl0.

I haven't tried it myself, but their switchme and powerswitch apps works brilliantly 

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda premium


----------



## Lum_Os (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you so much! I have been waiting and looking for something like this for quite some time ever since I installed a custom rom and started rooting my phone! Will deffo give it a go


----------



## Kadin (Mar 15, 2012)

So let me ask something about how file deletion works, etc.  If I have say a 500GB drive that had a bunch of data on it say 10years ago.  I've since deleted half of the drive and filled it back up with other stuff so it was nearly maxed out, can those other files still be recovered possibly?

I was of the impression that once the sectors were written over, the original data was gone.  How exactly can two things reside in one place?


----------



## apatal (Mar 16, 2012)

ssjwiggy said:


> A very good program to have. I wish I had it a couple months ago when I accidentally deleted some videos.

Click to collapse



Same here. I wish I knew about this when I accidentally deleted some photos and videos in Google+, and didn't they would get deleted in my SD card as well, since I have sync on.


----------



## adriansantos (Mar 18, 2012)

Kadin said:


> So let me ask something about how file deletion works, etc.  If I have say a 500GB drive that had a bunch of data on it say 10years ago.  I've since deleted half of the drive and filled it back up with other stuff so it was nearly maxed out, can those other files still be recovered possibly?
> 
> I was of the impression that once the sectors were written over, the original data was gone.  How exactly can two things reside in one place?

Click to collapse



From what the other guy said in the 2nd page, I guess, YES you are correct. After the sectors are overwritten, the data there are gone. Hence you cannot recover them anymore. Sorry.


----------



## icactive (Mar 18, 2012)

I love buying second hand hard drives and memory u.it's just to see what people have had on their device ;-P


----------



## zej21 (Mar 18, 2012)

*??*

can i recover deleted files in my phone like efs folder??


----------



## kordek2121 (Mar 18, 2012)

You can recover things but if You overwrite sectors on sd card its impossible.


----------



## RiseFox (Mar 18, 2012)

File Hippo has the best rescourses for window applications. but some of those free application like the file recovery programs won't recover all your files and most of them won't be readable when they cover them. I deleted some files off my jump and I was able to recover them but they files wouldn't open.


----------



## foolishking (Mar 18, 2012)

The program is helpful in some situations but only if you realize to get the file back quickly, wait to long and you will overwrite it and it will be unrecoverable


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Mar 18, 2012)

Something to add to my PC repair flash drive thanks.

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 19, 2012)

zej21 said:


> can i recover deleted files in my phone like efs folder??

Click to collapse



what phone. you can on samsung phones


----------



## nanocomet (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice! Although I already knew about this, it worked like a charm. I accidentally formatted the wrong SD card to root my G1 and this swooped in and saved the day.


----------



## adriansantos (Mar 19, 2012)

Glad I could help some of you guys.  It's easier to click the thanks button, I'm a THANKS BUTTON WHORE.  hahahaha


----------



## CTR01 (Mar 19, 2012)

adriansantos said:


> Hey guys I would just like to share this wonderful app because I'm so overjoyed with it! It recovers any file, I guess. I accidentally deleted the media folder in my SD Card, but I recovered ALL of my music. Just click the DEEP SCAN option to be sure. BTW, it even works on your PC's recycle bin.
> 
> It's free BTW. Here's the link: http://www.filehippo.com/download_recuva/

Click to collapse



Found out about recuva a couple months ago and saved my butt by recovering some stuff i deleted cuz i thought i didnt need them anymore.


----------



## glacierguy (Mar 21, 2012)

I DL from my phone and went to sdcard/download and tried to install it but it couldn't open because not a valid pdf file? Am I supposed to dl this to my pc?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## oliverpowell (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE:*



foolishking said:


> The program is helpful in some situations but only if you realize to get the file back quickly, wait to long and you will overwrite it and it will be unrecoverable

Click to collapse



Any data recovery program can only recover non overwritten data. Data overwritten can be avoided through taking taking backups but if failed to do so, then only some software's are there who can help you in deep scanning to recover data.


----------



## DeeMat11 (Mar 21, 2012)

This appears to be a good solution. Before reading this, I was fixing some stuff in my phone and through the use of my fat fingers, I formatted my sdcard. LOL. Fail.


----------



## DVinti (Mar 22, 2012)

I literally just lost all my pictures a few minutes ago cus I deleted the wrong folder, then I stumble on this thread.. lets see if I can get them back..


----------



## adriansantos (Mar 22, 2012)

Pressing the thanks button is much much easier.  Press it because I'm a thanks button whore. LOL


----------



## talmk (Mar 27, 2012)

In critical siruations I always used PC Inspector Smart Recovery, usefull nd free


----------



## Emmawino (Mar 29, 2012)

*data recovery from SD card*

I would also want to share my recommendation with you, I recommend one data recovery software supporting SD card, memory stick, external hard drive and other storage device.
It can recover music, document, photo, all data with Quick recovery and Deep recovery. Besides, it can also recover data from lost partition. refer to three w dot easeus dot com


----------



## bamx2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Great program . This comes from the same people who offer the very good  CCleaner cleanup utility program for Window s.


----------



## tmabbas71 (Apr 10, 2012)

Good program!  I can restore lost photos accidentally deleted from my hard drive


----------



## bakerb4379 (Apr 13, 2012)

Is no one else vaguely bothered by this, or am I just more paranoid about my data than others?


----------



## guza88 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice, trying it out right now. Few days ago I deleted an important wav that I need right now so hope it works.


----------



## adriansantos (Apr 14, 2012)

Glad I could help all of you guys. I've been there, I know the feeling when you accidentally deleted something. But the feeling after you restore your deleted file is far more great.


----------



## anderssonjoh (Apr 17, 2012)

This is golden. I sadly atend do delete important stuff once in a while, but next time I don't have to worry. Thank you!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 17, 2012)

Can you please press the thanks button as the OP states?. No need to post thanks geezzz. This clutters the forum.

You have been warned.


----------



## ridgejyk (Apr 18, 2012)

xneuromancer said:


> good to have in the toolbox, and free!

Click to collapse



I agree


----------



## adriansantos (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> Can you please press the thanks button as the OP states?. No need to post thanks geezzz. This clutters the forum.
> 
> You have been warned.

Click to collapse



Uh oh.. Please guys, just use the THANKS BUTTON if you are grateful enough. If you are NOT, it's okay. But I'm glad to help you in my little ways. 

Mr. Clown! Try using this app someday okay?  It's really convenient, easy to use, and of course it recovers your accidentally deleted files.


----------



## MrHirvix (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks! I hope it'll work for my GT-i9001


----------



## donelles (Apr 19, 2012)

*Thanks*

Now if i could find my sd card.


----------



## Kumarankav (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks mate for sharing


----------



## DomZg (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome program, very helpful!Ty


----------



## shamal (Apr 21, 2012)

looks cool...thanks..


----------



## Mortezaa (Apr 21, 2012)

Great Topic Thanks!


----------



## Knight47 (Apr 23, 2012)

If you deleted a file with "eraser" or with some similar app you can't recover. Other than recuva I'll recommend "Stella Phoenix recovery tool".

Sent from my ST18i


----------



## Exxam (Apr 23, 2012)

*TY*

Very helpful!
Thank you!


----------



## kazukun_89 (Apr 23, 2012)

Tested and it works well. Thanks!


----------



## iDeaL7 (Apr 24, 2012)

A very good program, I have used several times in the past. It has a very clean, and easy to use interface and it is pretty much self-explanatory.

One of my favorites though, if you can find it is Hiren's Boot CD, it is a very good ISO to boot with for hard drives and such. It has a lot (and I mean a lot) of valuable programs all on one ISO. It is very handy for any tech-savvy person.


----------



## bfgudrich (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks


----------



## PMGRANDS (Apr 24, 2012)

Is this a app for our phones?


----------



## logo32design (Apr 24, 2012)

*Free Logo Design*

Thanks for such an excellent post. It certainly made my day. It is such a pleasure to look forward to your post. Excellent ideas and valuable inputs is what I always look forward to from your end. I am sure all the readers are going to find this extremely helpful.


----------



## prabu33 (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks


----------



## bfgudrich (Apr 24, 2012)

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk


----------



## adriansantos (Apr 24, 2012)

PMGRANDS said:


> Is this a app for our phones?

Click to collapse



No, file extension is .exe. Use your PC to recover deleted files from your phones SD Card. But if you can modify this .exe file to a .apk file, it can be installed in our phones.


----------



## busdeez (Apr 24, 2012)

nice one! thanks mate..


----------



## deliriume (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## saumitra91 (Apr 24, 2012)

Great app!

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA


----------



## elkingyboy (Apr 27, 2012)

For recovering stuff, I usually use R-Studio but will cerainly be checking this out. Cheers for the tip


----------



## kazukun_89 (Apr 27, 2012)

Downloading.... I hope it will be good.


----------



## Blue6IX (Apr 27, 2012)

After reading through the thread, I'm surprised no one has mentioned anything about how secure-delete type programs will quickly bring flash media to the end of it's usable service life?

Flash media has a limited amount of read/write operations before it becomes unreliable and then unusable.

If using programs that fill up/erase/refill/erase again and again to "secure delete" data, you are bringing flash memory to it's end of life more quickly.

Something to keep in mind, hate to see people break their equipment because they didn't know.

Magnetic storage is not something to worry about this with.

Sent from a digital distance.


----------



## koisnahpls (Apr 27, 2012)

very good program to have. I wish I had it before


----------



## CillBlinton (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks! Downloading right now


----------



## satish619chandar (May 4, 2012)

Great utility software to have. Thanks


----------



## js74 (May 14, 2012)

Gona give it a try, thanks!


----------



## ppp90139 (May 14, 2012)

*Great app!*

Sound a very good program!!!


----------



## elnacho (May 15, 2012)

thx for the app


----------



## sonya chin (May 16, 2012)

Thanks works great and virus free


----------



## vee4410 (May 16, 2012)

Very helpful, thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## vite0150 (May 16, 2012)

nice


----------



## Lazarus65 (May 16, 2012)

I didn't really like Recuva when I first tried it out. It didn't really find any deleted photos, just the ones that were already on the SD card. I'm not sure if it's because they weren't on there, or what.


----------



## tim-ranger (May 16, 2012)

try "PC Inspector Smart Recovery" it is freeware and very good


----------



## reider123 (May 16, 2012)

ohh.....thx.....
I deleted total 243 mp3 files in my sdcard, but I recovered most of it...


----------



## nnar125 (May 16, 2012)

Great app!


----------



## blackbyte223 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks man very useful app


----------



## Dathion (May 18, 2012)

yeah I can actually use this for a friend at work Thanks.


----------



## lowandbehold (May 18, 2012)

Does this program work on phones with internal memore only? (i.e. Iphone, Gnex, Onex)?


----------



## Dathion (May 18, 2012)

lowandbehold said:


> Does this program work on phones with internal memore only? (i.e. Iphone, Gnex, Onex)?

Click to collapse



not unless when you plug your phone in it shows in the disk management console. It reads drives that are connected, but if your phone does not show as a drive, or has to have a specific program to view it, I have not found a way for any program to recover those files.


----------



## wolficus (May 19, 2012)

i am going to be bringing recuva to work with me and doing a comparison vs pci file recovery. there are times we have to do data recovery. mainly hard drives with corrupted sectors. 

i have seen a few posts mentioning data destruction. killdisk is another application you can use to destroy information on a hd. not sure if it works with an sd card though... also you can try some hd testing programs. as long as they have destructive write capabilities. just be sure to rewrite the mbr afterwards. it gets jacked up from the destructive write. 

hmm little tig bit for those wanting to destroy old hard drive. some of the platters are made of glass. scratch awl and a hammer work wonders  instant maraca. as for an sd card.. pliers. bend and snap.


----------



## berber866 (May 19, 2012)

Great app!!!!


----------



## AstoneyPunk (May 19, 2012)

amazing its awesome


----------



## shubham412302 (May 19, 2012)

I m using it from long ago...
It always workss...

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## balamu96m (May 19, 2012)

Thanks!

Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA


----------



## RonstyleFreak (May 19, 2012)

it too good stuff


----------



## bjorn1213 (May 22, 2012)

wow, this really helped. thanks!


----------



## Sukhi91 (May 22, 2012)

Its a good one... But I like data doctor recovery more... 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using XDA


----------



## rssantiago (May 23, 2012)

one advice, i dont know if it was refered before, but when using such programs, after you or some one else accidentally deleted some files, never write new ones into that partition, or the software may no be able to recover your files.

this information is particulary useful if you want to be sure that the files you deleted are not coming back.


----------



## briant_bhw (May 23, 2012)

Let me try this one when i got home..


----------



## paintball23456 (May 23, 2012)

adriansantos said:


> Hey guys I would just like to share this wonderful app because I'm so overjoyed with it! It recovers any file, I guess. I accidentally deleted the media folder in my SD Card, but I recovered ALL of my music. Just click the DEEP SCAN option to be sure. BTW, it even works on your PC's recycle bin.
> 
> It's free BTW. Here's the link: http://www.filehippo.com/download_recuva/

Click to collapse



and what if i formatted my sd card?


----------



## adriansantos (May 23, 2012)

paintball23456 said:


> and what if i formatted my sd card?

Click to collapse



I actually accidentally formatted my sd card. HAHAHA And I used this. Most of the files have been recovered. Even the nandroid back up. Unfortunately the nandroid back up is corrupted, or I don't know how to fix. It said something like "error md5sum", if I remember the error correctly.. But the pictures and music were there.


----------



## paintball23456 (May 23, 2012)

adriansantos said:


> I actually accidentally formatted my sd card. HAHAHA And I used this. Most of the files have been recovered. Even the nandroid back up. Unfortunately the nandroid back up is corrupted, or I don't know how to fix. It said something like "error md5sum", if I remember the error correctly.. But the pictures and music were there.

Click to collapse



wtf i HAVE GOT TO TRY THIS


----------



## holysheett (May 23, 2012)

thanks so much it is damn useful


----------



## vince.liu (May 24, 2012)

good program！thanks a lot~


----------



## spin2000 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks, it is a good tool.


----------



## adriansantos (May 24, 2012)

paintball23456 said:


> wtf i HAVE GOT TO TRY THIS

Click to collapse



Yes try it, you might save a lot of files IFF they haven't been overwritten yet.


----------



## lykos (May 24, 2012)

paintball23456 said:


> and what if i formatted my sd card?

Click to collapse



Unless you used files to overwrite all those files then nothing should be deleted. Hard drives and memory sticks don't delete things. When you delete the item it is turned into free-data that can be over written. Government agencies use it to recover files on your computer to see if there is any incriminating evidence.


----------



## paintball23456 (May 24, 2012)

villainhalf said:


> Unless you used files to overwrite all those files then nothing should be deleted. Hard drives and memory sticks don't delete things. When you delete the item it is turned into free-data that can be over written. Government agencies use it to recover files on your computer to see if there is any incriminating evidence.

Click to collapse



thanks so when mi6 come knocking i smash my hard drive for no good reasonif you didnt get that was a joke


----------



## adriansantos (May 25, 2012)

paintball23456 said:


> thanks so when mi6 come knocking i smash my hard drive for no good reasonif you didnt get that was a joke

Click to collapse



hahaha nice one. If the anti-piracy agency here in our country would raid my home, I need to burn my hard drive too. HAHAHAHA


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2012)

Ok, so if I want to give my computer to someone I would have to take out the hard drive? Otherwise they could just run this and get all my stuff?


----------



## molo_king (May 25, 2012)

THANKS! It's very useful!


----------



## lykos (May 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Ok, so if I want to give my computer to someone I would have to take out the hard drive? Otherwise they could just run this and get all my stuff?

Click to collapse



You can do a deep clean. Which basically overwrites your files with blank files. It takes a while but if you're afraid or you have something to hide it can come in handy.


----------



## adriansantos (May 26, 2012)

villainhalf said:


> You can do a deep clean. Which basically overwrites your files with blank files. It takes a while but if you're afraid or you have something to hide it can come in handy.

Click to collapse



Yes, true. Use a program to overwrite all of your files because it would take too much time to format your HDD, then paste some files of your own.


----------



## Enlightened_Rogue (May 26, 2012)

This is a great tool, I have been using it for a couple years now for data recovery.  Only thing I wish it would do is if storage has been formatted it would list original file name instead of File001, File002 so on


----------



## mrw0rm (May 26, 2012)

thanks, gonna be handy during my daily job even


----------



## gamax92 (May 26, 2012)

Wow, wish I knew about this program when I purchased some data recovery program a couple years ago.
Kinda amazing when you find programs that do the exact same thing as a program you need to buy to use.

Though I'm still going to go to linux and do a dd backup of the sdcard, extra precautions.


----------



## mikekoke (May 27, 2012)

*deleted files*

This program is fantastic and thank you are now able to reuperare my films that I accidentally deleted from sd


----------



## Lizman (May 27, 2012)

adriansantos said:


> Hey guys I would just like to share this wonderful app because I'm so overjoyed with it! It recovers any file, I guess. I accidentally deleted the media folder in my SD Card, but I recovered ALL of my music. Just click the DEEP SCAN option to be sure. BTW, it even works on your PC's recycle bin.
> 
> It's free BTW. Here's the link: http://www.filehippo.com/download_recuva/

Click to collapse



No Need
You Can Recover Deleted Items By Selecting Folder Options And Selecting View Then Show Hidden


----------



## evodev (May 28, 2012)

gonna save it for future reference. could have used that when i lost my phone backup:/


----------



## lykos (May 28, 2012)

Just a little quid pro quo; You can also scan external drives and sd cards. Meaning if you ever delete something on your phone you can easily recover it with this software.


----------



## bsabsa73 (May 28, 2012)

This program is fantastic and thank you


----------



## jp694 (May 28, 2012)

thanks i just lost some pictures on a sd card that meant alot to me and this got them back thanks so much works very good.


----------



## Lither (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the guide, really helpful


----------



## hollytom (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice program, thanks man!


----------



## mdmower (Jun 3, 2012)

adriansantos said:


> Hey guys I would just like to share this wonderful app because I'm so overjoyed with it! It recovers any file, I guess. I accidentally deleted the media folder in my SD Card, but I recovered ALL of my music. Just click the DEEP SCAN option to be sure. BTW, it even works on your PC's recycle bin.

Click to collapse



Recuva works great, just be sure you stop using the SD card completely after accidental file deletion to have a better chance of recovery!


----------



## Phantazmagorea (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks this is very useful. I'll keep it bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## Venomusdragon (Jun 4, 2012)

This is awesome... I just deleted a bunch of crap on my PC then emptied the bin and had to re dl everything later when I needed it again... what a moron, appreciate it

Sent from my MB855 using xda premium


----------



## irvan90 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks! Hope it'll be of good use someday 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Benignoid (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks man awesome app to have! Sent the link to my Chrome via Phone2Chrome, (cool app if you don't have it) I'll install it in the morning!

Using HTC Glacier Dark Unicorn Resurrected


----------



## freezeburn (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks for this, it worked like a charm.


----------



## tsukot (Jun 4, 2012)

*fellow*

Thanks for this app fellow Filipino!


----------



## jay0518 (Jun 5, 2012)

very good app! thanks bro!


----------



## ozsa1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks man for this APP


----------



## igno12 (Jun 5, 2012)

Does this work after multiple formats? I deleted several files from my brother's SD card and now he wants them back.


----------



## adriansantos (Jun 6, 2012)

igno12 said:


> Does this work after multiple formats? I deleted several files from my brother's SD card and now he wants them back.

Click to collapse



Did you also flash a ROM? Or put new files on the SD? If so, I'm afraid you can BUTTTTT some files will be corrupted.


----------



## srSergiu (Jun 6, 2012)

*1865 ngotise*

Thank you so much!


----------



## ttar68 (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks i will try it


----------



## ThreeDaysAgo (Jun 9, 2012)

*sixteen archdra*

Nice program! This is very useful. I accidentally deleted some doc and pictures. Awesome!


----------



## phoenix_ (Jun 9, 2012)

*Thanks*

Really awesome !!  .. now i can recover my lost documents !! Thanks


----------



## mmas60 (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks very much !!


----------



## CillBlinton (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## wesleyfdc (Jun 11, 2012)

*Strange*

this is strange,

as far as i know an sd-card works like an ssd harddrive or your ram in the computer this means if you remove something it is gone (because it doesnt write in on a disk but in digital memory). with an hdd it is maybe still readable in the disk if you didnt formatted the disk slowly.
anyway maybe on an sd-card it is stored for a couple of times before it is really removed!
but anyway if it works so it will be an nice app!


----------



## skytechja (Jun 11, 2012)

nice app... def wanna try this one out........


----------



## adriansantos (Jun 12, 2012)

wesleyfdc said:


> this is strange,
> 
> as far as i know an sd-card works like an ssd harddrive or your ram in the computer this means if you remove something it is gone (because it doesnt write in on a disk but in digital memory). with an hdd it is maybe still readable in the disk if you didnt formatted the disk slowly.
> anyway maybe on an sd-card it is stored for a couple of times before it is really removed!
> but anyway if it works so it will be an nice app!

Click to collapse



Nope, didn't happen to me. Files were still there, all were not deleted.


----------



## adriansantos (Jun 12, 2012)

Guys just use the thanks button if this is helpful for you, or if you just want to say thanks. We've been warned by the moderator thrice, I think. It will be unfortunate if they delete this.


----------



## Speedcore909 (Jun 13, 2012)

I use all the Piriform programs, best of the kind!


----------



## JMKY (Jun 14, 2012)

cool easy fix for accidentally deleting pictures from camera and pc


----------



## Kerumen (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice, thanks for this software


----------



## buckhunter (Jun 14, 2012)

adriansantos said:
			
		

> Guys just use the thanks button if this is helpful for you, or if you just want to say thanks. We've been warned by the moderator thrice, I think. It will be unfortunate if they delete this.

Click to collapse



Its amazing how nobody notices


----------



## 7abib0 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## buckhunter (Jun 15, 2012)

7abib0 said:
			
		

> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Please check the post/quote before yours


----------



## knut-inge (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, that prog saved my a...  ...pictures !!


----------



## devpod (Jun 20, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## reidandkat (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks! Life saver

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA


----------



## rilorolo (Jun 20, 2012)

*...uhm...*



Crikey83 said:


> I love buying second hand hard drives and memory u.it's just to see what people have had on their device ;-P
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Isn't that a little... uhm... sick?


----------



## Conrthomas (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice app, I can see this being very useful, I always end up deleting the wrong files when I'm messing around with roms and rooting and whatnot.


----------



## Avilove.Cullen (Jun 20, 2012)

Tx for this app 

Cheers


----------



## eggrolled (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks for this life saver!


----------



## evr_ (Jun 21, 2012)

wow, works very well. thanks for this.

Cheers


----------



## Frikid (Jun 21, 2012)

hmm, it might come in handy sometimes 

but it can be a bit truoblesome too, suppose if you really wanted to delete a file and don't want it to be recovered by anyone, then this thing would be a problem.

and also i was wondering how is that possible to recover something you deleted even from recycle bin ?

say i delete a thing from recycle bin and then restart my computer ?
then all the temporary data will be removed, then how this app can bring it back?

i am asking it for knowledge 
i mean it would be really cool to know there is a place where our data is stored even after recycle bin. 

and say, i download a game of 5 gb, i delete it permanently, and say it can restored , which means its taking my 5gb space somewhere in the hard disk?
maybe it would temporary and might get deleted after few days or maybe few hours ?

just some question popped in my mind , since i have a habit of asking too many question 
hope any computer pro would answer me


----------



## adriansantos (Jun 22, 2012)

Frikid said:


> hmm, it might come in handy sometimes
> 
> but it can be a bit truoblesome too, suppose if you really wanted to delete a file and don't want it to be recovered by anyone, then this thing would be a problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read a few posts back, you'll find your answer.


----------



## Gigatrig (Jun 22, 2012)

Excellent find!! This will surely save me a lot of grief in the future. One of those apps I wish I had known about a long time ago.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ovoxo (Jun 28, 2012)

*equal orsbrua*

where was this when i needed.


----------



## alexelebek (Jun 30, 2012)

downloaded for the future accidents...


----------



## kocco004 (Jul 1, 2012)

Grate knowlege.


----------



## Mjones307 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for info

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## iirt26 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for info


----------



## timwhite (Jul 10, 2012)

*Recover deleted folders*

Hi

You can recover deleted files from SD card, XD card, etc by making use of data recovery software. By using this software I was able to recover deleted folders from USB drive. Therefore you can download demo version of this software and check it for SD card recovery.

For more details visit the website- recoverdeletedfolders.com


----------



## alexmason (Jul 10, 2012)

I will definatly try this out sometime.


----------



## dapopa9 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have an HTC One S(has memory built in - not on external SD card) I tried these utilities so far with no luck. The utilities all see items that I have deleted(which is only a couple pics) since the format was performed however they don't see any items that were deleted from the format. I had about 15GB of items on the phone and now I only have couple hundred Meg. So I'm pretty sure that all of those deleted items have not been overwritten, but these utilities don't seem to be able to read the items prior to the format.

Any other ideas?

Here are the Utils I have tried so far:
- Recuva
- Stellar Photo Recovery
- Aid File Recovery
- Photo Retrival


----------



## adriansantos (Jul 24, 2012)

dapopa9 said:


> I have an HTC One S(has memory built in - not on external SD card) I tried these utilities so far with no luck. The utilities all see items that I have deleted(which is only a couple pics) since the format was performed however they don't see any items that were deleted from the format. I had about 15GB of items on the phone and now I only have couple hundred Meg. So I'm pretty sure that all of those deleted items have not been overwritten, but these utilities don't seem to be able to read the items prior to the format.
> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea, that was the issue being discussed a couple of pages back. Sorry to say, but it isn't really much effective for the internal memory. I don't have an idea for the other utilities because I have no experience with them. Goodluck bro!


----------



## dapopa9 (Jul 24, 2012)

adriansantos said:


> Yea, that was the issue being discussed a couple of pages back. Sorry to say, but it isn't really much effective for the internal memory. I don't have an idea for the other utilities because I have no experience with them. Goodluck bro!

Click to collapse




Hopefully we can figure this out.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## ghouse_basha (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing :good:


----------



## sid manny (Jul 27, 2012)

*Recover files from formatted memory card*

Hi,

    Hey you can recover your files from formatted SD card. Yes a couple of days ago I tried a tool called Memory Card Recovery to recover files after formatting the SanDisk SD card in my camera. This software worked with great results. For more details about how to recover files after formatting the memory card visit the below mentioned website.
recover-memory-card.com/sandisk


----------



## Bleezyd (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome program.  :good:  Hopefully I never need to use it though. haha


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 15, 2012)

dfgdsdf55 said:


> Thanks for this info

Click to collapse



Don't bump the topic for god's sake. If its been here without posts for 1 month, leave it alone. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## divyanshur25 (May 14, 2013)

Search for the recuva software which is free and license is also free and don't forget to thanx me lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## timgreen123 (May 14, 2013)

it's good. :laugh: but i think you can suggest another program which is delete files  can never recovery with this program


----------



## boborone (May 14, 2013)

boborone said:


> Recuva is the reason you need to use http://www.dban.org/ when getting rid of old PCs. That way your old info doesn't end up in nefarious hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











timgreen123 said:


> it's good. :laugh: but i think you can suggest another program which is delete files  can never recovery with this program

Click to collapse





Sent from this boot looping mess


----------



## timgreen123 (May 14, 2013)

:laugh: if i delete some files , i do not wanna anyone can recovery that in anyway


----------



## Fmlover (Jun 17, 2013)

hi thanks, I was looking for this :highfive:


----------



## iKoolkid (Jun 17, 2013)

albertjk3 said:


> you can use data recovery software to recover deleted files.

Click to collapse











Fmlover said:


> hi thanks, I was looking for this :highfive:

Click to collapse



STOP THE BUMPING!!!

Sent from my  Galaxy*S* III


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 17, 2013)

iKoolkid said:


> STOP THE BUMPING!!!
> 
> Sent from my  Galaxy*S* III

Click to collapse



What are you yelling at him for just report it.
Hes done nothing wrong so I dont get why you're yelling. 
This is a good thread to bump anyways.



sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## iKoolkid (Jun 18, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> What are you yelling at him for just report it.
> Hes done nothing wrong so I dont get why you're yelling.
> This is a good thread to bump anyways.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lols. I just cant handle bumping. Had idiots over at another forum I used to frequent that bumped some 3-4 year old posts till the whole board was filled with them for a few pages. 

Sent from my  Galaxy*S* III


----------



## EndInGame (Jun 21, 2013)

thk man


----------



## jayton (Jun 26, 2013)

adriansantos said:


> Hey guys I would just like to share this wonderful app because I'm so overjoyed with it! It recovers any file, I guess. I accidentally deleted the media folder in my SD Card, but I recovered ALL of my music. Just click the DEEP SCAN option to be sure. BTW, it even works on your PC's recycle bin.
> 
> It's free BTW. Here's the link: http://www.filehippo.com/download_recuva/

Click to collapse



trying it now........one more shot!!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## mcwurth (Jul 1, 2013)

IF its free where is the play store link?

In your world I would be considered crazy, in my world too but they know me here at least.


----------



## Bishal Pranto Roy (Jul 2, 2013)

Ya.for droid we got undelete

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

If I Have Helped You Can You Press
.
.
THANKS BUTTON
.
.
To support Me.


----------



## truck7575 (Jul 23, 2013)

The problem im having is that my PC doesent assign my phone a drive letter so the program doesnt give me the option to search the memory on my phone and not the SD card... The video im trying to recover is on the internal memory of my phone and not my card... any ideas?


----------



## m24red (Jul 24, 2013)

truck7575 said:


> The problem im having is that my PC doesent assign my phone a drive letter so the program doesnt give me the option to search the memory on my phone and not the SD card... The video im trying to recover is on the internal memory of my phone and not my card... any ideas?

Click to collapse



Your computer doesn't recognize a storage device and for the phones internal memory. Haven't tried this personally, but hope this helps 

[Guide] Undelete / Data Recovery - Internal Memory


----------



## tandevilz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow great find brilliant :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 24, 2013)

I do wonder why it is liked through filehippo,  and not the regular piriform website.... 

Considering it's a VERY old version and all.  http://www.piriform.com/recuva

Other than that,  i used the program last year to recover 20gb of photos from an sd that a bad cardreader had corrupted. Works well. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drananda (Jul 24, 2013)

I can't download this app


----------



## witch123 (Jul 31, 2013)

*RE:  Recover DELETED files from you sd card, even on your PC*

There is no worry about your deleted files from your SD Card. Because you can easily recover them by using  Data Recovery software. The software can recover the files from  SD Card even after formatting. By using this software you can easily recover SD Card data without missing a single one.


----------



## Ivanprskalo (Aug 17, 2013)

*CardRecovery ftw!*

I'm sure Recuva is good and helpful, but CardRecovery did helped me when all others have failed...:victory:
CardRecovery is a life saver, just yesterday I have deleted 5.7 GB of pictures from my SD card, (accidentally placed 100ANDRO into Recycle bin instead of favorites... then click with mouse to wrond button and there you have it... 12 hours of misery...)


----------



## Techno'CRACKS' (Aug 18, 2013)

Stellar Phoenix is more advanced and can recover more lost files than recuva. Give it a try.

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sam32smni (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow it so good. My pc has been affected with virus  i think a week ago, can recuva recover my files? Although it gone for weeks now?

Sent from my LG-E510 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------

Thanks

Sent from my LG-E510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justmpm (Aug 22, 2013)

Please do not post "Thank You" posts into this thread.  They clutter the thread and make it impossible to find real solutions to an aggravating problem!


----------



## cumeeting (Aug 22, 2013)

*data recovery*

why not get a data recovery


----------



## damnnew (Aug 22, 2013)

Gr8 to have such a handy app. thx for sharing


----------



## boborone (Aug 22, 2013)

justmpm said:


> Please do not post "Thank You" posts into this thread.  They clutter the thread and make it impossible to find real solutions to an aggravating problem!

Click to collapse





damnnew said:


> Gr8 to have such a handy app. thx for sharing

Click to collapse



:victory:


----------



## cumeeting (Aug 23, 2013)

*recover deleted files on pc*

Wondershare Dr. Fone for Android can help you, Google for it


----------



## john_mayer (Aug 23, 2013)

*rE:Recover DELETED files from you sd card, even on your PC*

As above mentioned suggestions, I tried the tools to recover data from inaccessible SD card.  However, unfortunately, they did not work for me, then my friend   recommended “Remo recover tool” to recover data. After employing it, I recover all data from SD card in few mouse clicks. You can also try it.


----------



## a4apple (Sep 12, 2013)

Can i recover all files in my internal memory?


----------



## jaggrey (Oct 7, 2013)

How does this work on the newer Android phones with internal memory, like the HTC One?  It doesn't show up as a drive but it shows up as a "portable media device".  So in that it doesn't get assigned a drive letter, so most programs don't find it.


----------



## deltaforce936 (Oct 7, 2013)

I usually use ontrack easyrecovery on PC.


----------



## gpdas (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks. on the + side it is free and does a fairly good job recovering files. but recently i deleted a few files, which it could not recover completely.


----------



## Ronald Methew (May 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Do not panic because you can recover deleted files from SD card and PC. Use Remo recover to perform this action on both Mac and Windows OS.


----------



## elasto.kerpus (May 8, 2014)

many programs out there that can recover deleted files, it's a simple renaming files


----------



## Urthemiel (May 22, 2014)

Awesome, it recover my accidentally deleted photos! :victory:


----------



## rootcid (Aug 19, 2014)

You can use Undeleter to do it for free is your device is rooted: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-undeleter-t2849045


----------



## NobleDroid (Aug 22, 2014)

rootcid said:


> You can use Undeleter to do it for free is your device is rooted: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-undeleter-t2849045

Click to collapse



i vouch for this app as it saved one time :good:


----------



## akhilleus_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Is there like a timeframe where files start to become more difficult to recover?  I've tried to recover old files off of SD cards countless times before and I was only successful one time.  Do they become corrupted or partitioned after awhile that makes them impossible to recover?


----------



## rootcid (Aug 23, 2014)

akhilleus_ said:


> Is there like a timeframe where files start to become more difficult to recover?  I've tried to recover old files off of SD cards countless times before and I was only successful one time.  Do they become corrupted or partitioned after awhile that makes them impossible to recover?

Click to collapse



As the description of my Undeleter app will tell you, theres definitely limits. They depend purely on how much you use the volume in question. Theres no such thing as actually deleting - what happens is that sectors (blocks) of memory are tagged as "unallocated". Available to be written to.

So as time passes and the volume fills up with other files, these new files may overwrite sectors that once had other data on them.

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------




NobleDroid said:


> i vouch for this app as it saved one time :good:

Click to collapse



And how do you like version 3? Its been greatly improved... id love some feedback!


----------



## NobleDroid (Aug 23, 2014)

rootcid said:


> As the description of my Undeleter app will tell you, theres definitely limits. They depend purely on how much you use the volume in question. Theres no such thing as actually deleting - what happens is that sectors (blocks) of memory are tagged as "unallocated". Available to be written to.
> 
> So as time passes and the volume fills up with other files, these new files may overwrite sectors that once had other data on them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



havent tried v3 yet , will do and post a feedback


----------



## rootcid (Aug 23, 2014)

NobleDroid said:


> havent tried v3 yet , will do and post a feedback

Click to collapse



Youre gonna love it 

Please post feedback here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-undeleter-t2849045
Thanks in advance!


----------



## akhilleus_ (Aug 29, 2014)

rootcid said:


> As the description of my Undeleter app will tell you, theres definitely limits. They depend purely on how much you use the volume in question. Theres no such thing as actually deleting - what happens is that sectors (blocks) of memory are tagged as "unallocated". Available to be written to.
> 
> So as time passes and the volume fills up with other files, these new files may overwrite sectors that once had other data on them.

Click to collapse



Gotcha, that makes sense.  I was always wondering why I was able to recover data from old storage that I hadn't used in awhile but it's difficult to recover deleted files from a storage area that I use frequently.  Best bet seems to be just get to it quickly!


----------



## rootcid (Aug 29, 2014)

NobleDroid said:


> havent tried v3 yet , will do and post a feedback

Click to collapse



Have you had a go yet?


----------



## james.kuai (Dec 22, 2014)

A good way to recover deleted files from SD card is to download an sd card data recovery software, here's a good one: how to recover SD card files

It helped me last time. Hope that it helps you too.


----------



## rootcid (Dec 24, 2014)

james.kuai said:


> so far no success yet.

Click to collapse



What do you mean?


----------



## sumeetchopra89 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Undelete*

thanks for this application was searching for it


----------



## weihuanglin001 (Jul 16, 2015)

*How to Recover Deleted Files*

As to me, I used a file recovery software to recover deleted files from my memory card some days ago. The software is developed by Jihosoft, you can google it. This software served me very well, I hope it will be also helpful for you.


----------



## adolf parker (Aug 14, 2015)

*Recover Deleted Files*

Recover your deleted, formatted, corrupted, partition data from SD Card with BitRecover Data Recovery Software. 
And if you want to recover Pen Drive Data then utilize BitRecover Pen Drive Recovery Software.


----------



## sam32smni (Aug 20, 2015)

Link pls

Sent from my LG-F460S using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne11 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Recover deleted files from SD card*

File from SD card could get lost or deleted for various reasons such as SD card error, Virus attack, Improper handling, Accidental deletion, Formatting, etc.
But you don't have to worry if your data has been lost. Hence it is always suggested to maintain entire back-up of all your data and the moment you lose you valuable data for any reason just stop using device right there if you want to recover everything that you lost.
You can recover your lost data with the help of recovery tool and most reliable option for this purpose is Card Data Recovery Tool as it is the perfect recovery tool to recover data from any memory card like Lexar, Transcend, Kingston, Samsung, SanDisk, Sony, PNY, etc.

carddata-recovery.com/blog/how-to-recover-deleted-data-from-lexar-sd-memory-card


----------



## Tianfat (Dec 22, 2015)

love this software. 

one of my relatives wiped out my sd card photos by mistake..... it recovered most of the photos however some was lost. eitherway i was glad that i could recover most of the photos.


----------



## khan1996 (Dec 22, 2015)

I wish I could see this post couple of weeks ago...  Lost all my images of more than 50 MB. Some of them were imp too -_- I'll keep this app for a safer side.


----------



## chowhk (Dec 28, 2015)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Rizwan_Asghar (Jul 7, 2016)

*Help me*

Bro sorry for asking .i have lg gx 310l my mobile suddenly deleted all data from internal memory .I dont use memory card.My phone operating system doing problem ,hanging,slow after some updates.Now i want to eecover my Documents ,pic etc...please help me how to recover..my Device is Already rooted..i Did not Factory reset my phone yet.After recover data i,ll install new opating system.Please help me


----------



## softmobo123 (Jul 9, 2016)

*Very good software*

Thanks for sharing ,such a amazing software.


----------



## katetimosoy (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes, it is possible to recover deleted files from SD card. See this step by step sd card data recovery solution.

good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2016)

*Nice Software*



adriansantos said:


> Hey guys I would just like to share this wonderful app because I'm so overjoyed with it! It recovers any file, I guess. I accidentally deleted the media folder in my SD Card, but I recovered ALL of my music. Just click the DEEP SCAN option to be sure. BTW, it even works on your PC's recycle bin.
> 
> It's free BTW. Here's the link:

Click to collapse



Hello all,

You can try this also
EaseUS also :good:


----------



## saad khurshid (Feb 25, 2017)

Can i recover with this tool deleted twrp backup files


----------



## Sanaameen (Aug 18, 2019)

*Suggestion*

Utilization of Wondershare Recoverit will help everyone to regain their lost data easily. You can make it work for you by browsing this video link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W72j-h4uFcA. Instructions can easily be executed. You are supposed to follow these steps to use it. Choose the device you use to recover the photos or videos on, and click the option of “Start”. After a few seconds you will see a detailed scan of your deleted pics or videos will start. At the end just target the deleted files, open it and press the option of “Recover” and you will be able to retrieve the deleted data.


----------



## Soni_singh (Sep 3, 2019)

*recover deleted files*

really this kind of stuff is available????it will help me and my family member , specially who are having kids, they deleted every time some thing from phone n card. thank you for sharing.


----------



## xocas1 (Apr 11, 2020)

mango9 said:


> To recover the lost data, you could use the Android data recover program, which can help conduct a deeply scanning on your device and recover data on the computer.

Click to collapse



I was using some data recover apps from google play store and nothing works, I didn't recover any data from the wet SD card.


----------



## ravindrao5 (Jul 11, 2020)

I am looking for android app that can recover my deleted call recordings.


----------

